# Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid*

SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - It's a fare freeze. Some Sacramento-area Uber and Lyft drivers are saying they're not getting paid.

They fear the company has frozen payments from riders, including some big bucks earned driving on New Year's Eve. We spoke with some drivers about trying to get their money back.

"I know there's a lot of other people in this position," said a driver.

We spoke with two area rideshare drivers who say they are owed more than $500 in rideshare money each.

"As soon as we log off, we're supposed to be paid," said one driver.

These women, Darlene and Lily, didn't want to show their faces on camera after rumors circulated that Uber and Lyft were banning drivers who spoke to the media.

"They've been deactivated and no longer can drive for Uber or Lyft because they have spoken out. That's why I don't want people to know who I am right now," said Darlene.

She says thousands of drivers across the country have taken to social media to try to get answers from the company on why there is a freeze on getting paid.

"There's a lot of drivers from coast to coast talking about the exact same problem, not with just Lyft, but with Uber also. So there's millions of dollars of our money just floating around right now," said Darlene.

These drivers wonder how both apps could be experiencing the same problem at the same time. They worry this could be retaliation for Assembly Bill (AB) 5 , which went into effect today. It aims to protect rideshare drivers from labor laws.

"We're starting to wonder if they haven't teamed up on some level and are playing the game together," said Darlene.

On Monday, Uber and Postmates joined two contractors working for rideshare apps and filed a lawsuit against the state of California, calling AB 5 unconstitutional.

"Now, of course, they're going to do a lawsuit; they're getting rich off of us," said Darlene.

We've reached out to both Uber and Lyft but haven't heard back yet. Offices may be closed because of the holiday.

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/01/01/rideshare-pay-uber-lyft/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Whew..

Thankfully i got my $44 i made off uber NYE.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Whew..
> 
> Thankfully i got my $44 i made off uber NYE.


I thought you were leasing a cab these days?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I thought you were leasing a cab these days?


We are on the uber platform on UberTaxi. (customer is charged $2.40 per mile we get paid $1.71 per mile)

Most of the drivers don't touch uber, I selectively do it when i can't find anything better to do. On new years eve there was tons of old stale fares from hours before stuck on the company dispatch so I did a few Ubertaxi pings rather than make Zero chasing no-shows.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow.

*"As soon as we log off, we're supposed to be paid," said one driver.*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if you get paid weekly there are no issues. sheesh.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I cash out any time I get to $200 just in case they try to pull this



SHalester said:


> if you get paid weekly there are no issues. sheesh.


they are freezing payments for certain rides and claiming fraud or some crap


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if you get paid weekly there are no issues. sheesh.


That was true for 3 years untill it wasn't & they held 1500 for a week and lied to me everyday telling me next day next day

So for 2 years I cash out every $50+ or 1-2 rides on principal alone, the .50 is easy to tack on at this airport every ride I can add $3-12 dollars per airport ride depending on cash tip & deportment of course

One day these criminals are just going to cut off access leave all the phones off the hook & run lol every single one of their actions prove this

They already as I predicted tried to switch my debit card to their Uber card for withdrawal, now they're testing the next phase, quick cash out of everyones account & flee the country look at the terms and why they leave a -negative .50 balance on instant pay it gives them access to your account and it remains open long after you've been deactivated

So the most they'll steal from me is about $50 bucks

First time ever an instant pay failed was yesterday it was handled in Maybe 5 hours after 30 minutes on hold

The end is near, the solution is simple but they won't do it, their hate for drivers is in their DNA at this point, they'd rather go down with the ship

I just hope I can get a few months of details of my contracts prior to trip before they crumble

They owe every driver $5 for every ride ever given on the platform & need to double if not close to triple driver pay before I'd ever speak well of them & that's just not happening unless forced


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

these companies are evil......


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Hahaha, I wonder if I had anything to do with it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> That was true for 3 years untill it wasn't


I have never cashed out and won't. Being paid weekly is actually an upgrade. For over 40hrs I was paid semi-monthly.......
And with Uber never a problem with my weekly DD. Just saying there is always another side of the coin.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> That was true for 3 years untill it wasn't & they held 1500 for a week and lied to me everyday telling me next day next day
> 
> So for 2 years I cash out every $50+ or 1-2 rides on principal alone, the .50 is easy to tack on at this airport every ride I can add $3-12 dollars per airport ride depending on cash tip & deportment of course
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything you said here.



troothequalstroll said:


> They owe every driver $5 for every ride ever given on the platform & need to double if not close to triple driver pay before I'd ever speak well of them & that's just not happening unless forced


They used to fairly pay... been a long time since they have thou.

So except for the small % of rides from the earliest days you are correct.

By my estimation, In Orlando every ride they have given in the last 3 years will cost them $5-40 in the lawsuit when it eventually happens.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

njn said:


> These women, Darlene and Lily, didn't want to show their faces on camera after rumors circulated that Uber and Lyft were banning drivers who spoke to the media.


This just in: The identities of Darlene and Lily have been revealed via a FOIA request...










The girl's reaction to the leak....


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if you get paid weekly there are no issues. sheesh.


True but then again some drivers need Instapay _everyday_ just to put gas in their tank and it is not just a marginal percentage.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been an RS OP for 4 years and have never used insapay once and NEVER will. It's sad that most RS dtivers dont know how too live within their means.
But then again these are the perfect ants for these evil companies. Keep that ant in his terrarium so to speak. Im looking forward to them leaving Sky Harbor maybe teach them both a lesson.

It's all on you nobody else. I'm sitting on a grand right now, hope they don't steal it😒😜. Embarrassing for all parties involved


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> if you get paid weekly there are no issues. sheesh.


Yes, because you can always depend on The Tech Company! -o:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> *Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid*
> 
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - It's a fare freeze. Some Sacramento-area Uber and Lyft drivers are saying they're not getting paid.
> 
> ...


Ran out of Money ALREADY !

$2.00 STOCK !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yes, because you can always depend on The Tech Company


trust, but verify, yeah?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> trust, but verify, yeah?


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

ARE " BADGES" STILL WORKING ???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> It's sad that most RS dtivers dont know how too live within their means.


it's sad you think that way. And you assume it is because they 'don't live within their means'.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

"And as always, thank you for being a valued partner."



SHalester said:


> it's sad you think that way. And you assume it is because they 'don't live within their means'.


Yes! What means do a lot of the drivers have that actually live in their cars!? -o:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yes! What means do a lot of the drivers have that actually live in their cars!?


And for many RS is the last ability they have to make any type of money. For whatever reason. Have a heart and take a beat. sheesh.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> And for many RS is the last ability they have to make any type of money. For whatever reason. Have a heart and take a beat. sheesh.


I was actually agreeing with you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Total psychopath menace to society trash companies


----------



## Eyes Of The World (Dec 6, 2019)

You can now cash out


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> True but then again some drivers need Instapay _everyday_ just to put gas in their tank and it is not just a marginal percentage.


I hope that's not correct.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's sad you think that way. And you assume it is because they 'don't live within their means'.


No I do not. Just my simple interpretation of the post. It just gets old to hear all the complaining an what good reason would a person need to get funds daily an if they don't they are in financial trouble. Sounds like poor management of one spectrum of your life too me. Like I said they should just quit an find something that would allow them too not be in such financial dire straits.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

njn said:


> *Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid*
> 
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - It's a fare freeze. Some Sacramento-area Uber and Lyft drivers are saying they're not getting paid.
> 
> ...


So...nothing's changed. Imagine that.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> No I do not. Just my simple interpretation of the post. It just gets old to hear all the complaining an what good reason would a person need to get funds daily an if they don't they are in financial trouble. Sounds like poor management of one spectrum of your life too me. Like I said they should just quit an find something that would allow them too not be in such financial dire straits.


So, servers and bartenders can't manage their money? Food truck operators can't manage their money? Self-employed tradespeople can't manage their money? I don't think you have an argument here. A lot of people just want to get their money daily if Uber were to suddenly close up shop and disappear into thin air.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> So, servers and bartenders can't manage their money? Food truck operators can't manage their money? Self-employed tradespeople can't manage their money? I don't think you have an argument here. A lot of people just want to get their money daily if Uber were to suddenly close up shop and disappear into thin air.


Not am argument but an observation. No, RS OP's are not the same as those trades you listed as they deal with &#128184; an we do not only the occasional tip. All our pay is electronic so yea it's not the same. If Uber disappeared tommorow with my last week's pay I would be ok. Would be upset of course but ok.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> if Uber were to suddenly close up shop and disappear into thin air.


You have nothing to worry about. Uber has Billions of $ in the bank.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You have nothing to worry about. Uber has Billions of $ in the bank.


For now.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You have nothing to worry about. Uber has Billions of $ in the bank.


Uber is the least of my worries.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's the deal: their formulas are dependent on credit car companies processing things on a normal business week cycle. They don't have the cash on hand to pay people out en masse on a night like NYE because all of the money is still tied up in credit card processing and they have to have certain amounts of money within accounts that generate interest. It's a financial six burner stove that has everything on full flame.

If memory serves me, the same thing happened on a smaller scale over Thanksgiving or Fourth of July--I can't remember which holiday.

They blame the banks. They try to play dumb. But it's a strategic brown out to keep the jalopy running.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Earlier this week, drivers using Instant Pay experienced a processing interruption due to MasterCard that delayed them from depositing funds into bank accounts. All impacted drivers were notified about this delay, and the technical issue you're referring to has been resolved. Most importantly, all impacted drivers will be able to access and deposit funds through Instant Pay for previously accrued earnings during the interruption. 
- Uber spokesperson

We have received reports of delayed Express Pay transactions due to an issue involving a third-party vendor as well as the holiday yesterday. Drivers have started receiving successful deposits today, depending on their bank's processing time. This is in no way related to AB5, nor do drivers ever face any retaliation whatsoever for speaking to the media. Any implication otherwise is entirely false.
- Lyft Spokesperson.

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/01/01/rideshare-pay-uber-lyft/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Like I said they should just quit an find something that would allow them too not be in such financial dire straits.


Your level of compassion is shocking. No words.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cash out multiple times daily, never trust the zhyt bags at U/L.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I've been an RS OP for 4 years and have never used insapay once and NEVER will. It's sad that most RS dtivers dont know how too live within their means.
> But then again these are the perfect ants for these evil companies. Keep that ant in his terrarium so to speak. Im looking forward to them leaving Sky Harbor maybe teach them both a lesson.
> 
> It's all on you nobody else. I'm sitting on a grand right now, hope they don't steal it&#128530;&#128540;. Embarrassing for all parties involved


Again I never saw the need either 1st 3 years every Wednesday when I woke up my full balance was deposited, then 1 Wednesday it wasn't, they then lied to me 7 straight days & I got a double deposit

Ever since then I cash out every 1-2 airport rides simply on principal I don't count the $5 a week it costs as riders pay for it so when these crooks that have literally lied to me thousands of times which is fraud try to strike again or have "support" call it a glitch which is also fraud if not insulting they won't run off with thousands it'll be 50-100$

Also as mentioned can't work if you can't fill up your tank or pay your cellphone bill, I'm blessed to not be in that position but understand desperation, it's scientifically proven to be a mindset that leads to illogical decisions, the brogrammers know people will work for $3 an hour because it still beats 0 that's the business model prey on dumb or desperate & I may joke or some think talk down but the ants do have rights & they're being violated

To each they own I don't trust these criminals 1 bit

Another thing I learned is the 1-2 times a year Uber steals I mean "readjusts" a fare in the middle of the night from weeks or months ago from a no reply address is if your balance is zero after the obligatory showing screenshots it will readjust back to zero so nothing was stolen, if you have a positive balance when Uber executes these automated theft attempts, they'll short you a few pennies to a few dollars, by design they know most will be content getting most back and won't bother to attempt full reimbursement, how many millions have they skimmed doing this fraud?

So I actually save a few sheckles yearly by cashing out since my balance is always zero when they try & readjust a fare so I always get 100% of what they steal back, before it would be 95-99% depending on how much cocaine the algo needed to figure out the company needed for their next Vegas party

Straight criminals.
Cash out daily.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And u still do RS?
https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/hypocrite


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Uber DD hits my acct every Tuesday. Uber warns that a Monday holiday might delay pay a day which makes sense, but I don't think I've experienced that.

Lyft DD hits my acct every Wednesday. This week and last, owing to holidays, Lyft DD hit Thursday, and Lyft had sent an in-app heads up that this would happen.

Both U & L have plenty of "features" that annoy me, but timely pay has never been one of them.

IMO, instapay is for children, the paranoid, and for anyone poor at math...I mean who pays a fee just to get paid?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And u still do RS?
> https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/hypocrite


Yup shop at Walmart, Amazon, Sam's club, bank at Wells Fargo, b o a, use Android Apple devices, once owned a Ford.... all companies convicted of crimes

gotta eat when in Rome all that jazz

But they don't pay labor less than minimum wage least not in this country, they don't Rob millions of people per day of $1-5 via app instead of a gun, they don't lie right to my face constantly, they don't have a price on something than charge more at the register lol but they still criminals just lessor

There are levels

Hard to not do business with criminals in amerikkka but eyes not Stoopid or a millionaire I do well but I'm not going quit a $50+ an hour job from my bed because 96% can't win at it, I know it's a Ponzi I'll use it like it attempts to use me, I also know 90+ of requests don't equal a minimum wage lol

I'll be a hypocrite I don't even care about criminals but gotta have a code man, you don't stick up senior citizens, run scams on corky from life goes on, steal old ladies purses, take advantage of immigrants that's up there with murder, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping in my book

If you want to stick me up for $4 look me in my eye, reach in my pockets be a man try and take it, or ask me hey deliver this paperclip or me 1-10 miles from here, here's $1 & see what happens

Don't hide like cowards behind an app & try to trick me all day, hire people that speak my language at a 5th grade level call it support, call a pay cut a raise 5 times LMAO I'm so dumb eyes can't figure out eyes Makin less this week on rides then last week but eyes busier so my opportunity to earnz more has increased

Foh with this nonsense, have a "free" snack it's like this can't even be real it's so insulting & illegal but it pops up on my screen regardless like I'm 5 years old so I act 5 years old go figure

BTW it's not "rs" it's a friggen taxi company where you press a few buttons instead of press a few buttons and talk, never was never will be sharing



JaxUberLyft said:


> Uber DD hits my acct every Tuesday. Uber warns that a Monday holiday might delay pay a day which makes sense, but I don't think I've experienced that.
> 
> Lyft DD hits my acct every Wednesday. This week and last, owing to holidays, Lyft DD hit Thursday, and Lyft had sent an in-app heads up that this would happen.
> 
> ...


Costs .50 long hauled rider $1-3 actually I profit on the "fee"

Fool me once they won't ever be able to steal more than $75 from me LMAO

It's all good till it ain't, maybe they'll never hold or make a mistake with $1000+ of your money good for you, I'll never let it happen to me again whether I need it at the time or not never in life has a company just held a check an extra week & if I hadn't contacted them daily they would of just ignored it all together lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You are a hypocrite until you file a suit against Uber or provide proof you filed a complaint with the atty general’s office. Just crying here doesn’t do it. You have convictions or you cry wolf endlessly. 
Really hope you don’t share w your pax your opinions. They don’t care.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You are a hypocrite until you file a suit against Uber or provide proof you filed a complaint with the atty general's office. Just crying here doesn't do it. You have convictions or you cry wolf endlessly.
> Really hope you don't share w your pax your opinions. They don't care.


I don't have to sue them, thousands of others are for me lol

I get tipped regularly and I tell almost every pax that asks the how you like driving for ..... Question "airports pay a legal wage everything else is like $4 an hour I have no idea how they're legal" which gets plenty of chuckles have been saying the same thing for 4+ years a lot of pax don't know Uber loses $9000 a minute $12 million per day selling $5 footlongs for $1 another fun fact I've shared thousands of times

I also have filed police reports, and almost all my contact with support I inform them I'm aware of my rights and I'm documenting their illegal activity

Not going to waste more time than that filing suits they have a thousand Johnny cocrhans an hour lmao I'll let Cali, Germany, London, ny, etc sue them into giving more and more of my labor rights back, they come slowly but surely, details last one I really care about was always tipped above average & nothing else they've done really concerns or benefits me

Airport 5 star service activated, not airport, ignore, cancel or 1 star service activated I've become pretty binary with it, legal wage good illegal wage time to play

Who's crying? Do I needed emoticons? I just post facts if you try to decipher tone from text that's on you, I'm a happy old weed head although disgusted by how Uber Lyft can blatantly violate the law

Who says I think pax cares? I know they don't that's why I cancel on the ones I wouldn't normally share oxygen in the first place, don't have friends family coworkers to take you to work, so sorry cancel wait longer for someone else I'm only available for legal wages, can't cash tip when I do oblige 1 star oh well

Do you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> can't cash tip when I do oblige 1 star oh well


Oh, u r one of those drivers. That figures.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> We are on the uber platform on UberTaxi. (customer is charged $2.40 per mile we get paid $1.71 per mile)
> 
> Most of the drivers don't touch uber, I selectively do it when i can't find anything better to do. On new years eve there was tons of old stale fares from hours before stuck on the company dispatch so I did a few Ubertaxi pings rather than make Zero chasing no-shows.


Damn we only get paid 0.70 per mile and 0.18 per min so 50 mins = $9 &#129318;&#127995;‍♂ :thumbdown:

Westchester NY


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Oh, u r one of those drivers. That figures.


Yup I consider me being human trafficked the definition of a 1 star Rider and these winners know what they're doing when they don't cash tip on less than 10 mile rides & on x the tip not coming in the app so fvck off poof I never "share" oxygen or my ride with you again, you can get a different local driver destined to fail Everytime they can choose to ignore I warned them it's a human piece of trash that doesn't tip for subsidized human delivery but does tip for bottle/plate/pizza delivery of poison marked up 4000+%

If I couldn't afford a scooter car, didn't have friends family co-worker with cars I'd be buying $5 bills for $2 via an app and stealing from strangers too, get it how you live out here

If subway was selling $5 footlongs for $1 I'm eating there 4 times a day lol, self preservation Holmes it's brogrammed too

I wouldn't share oxygen with someone who doesn't tip cab drivers in my real life why would I let an app pair me with such trash in the future? It's the only tool I have to ignore unprofitable rides & I use it

Simple math 4.8 or higher 40+% chance at $5+ more an hour via tip, 4.8 or lower 10% chance at a tip because they know exactly what they are doing using an app to steal from a stranger, but it's in app store police don't care must be legal who cares they get a ride for less than it costs to take one mind blown why people like such a service

Why on Earth would I entertain a 4.7 or less that's instant ignore on x tier lol

I don't want non tippers as customers for my "independent business" the CEO says I'm running one so this my right to say bugger off

Show me details of my contract prior & I wouldn't have to I can just accept the rides it takes 3rd grade math to figure out is legal & I can just ignore the rest

Simple solution

Wonder why they hide the details of my contract hmmmmmmm?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I've been an RS OP for 4 years and have never used insapay once and NEVER will. It's sad that most RS dtivers dont know how too live within their means.
> But then again these are the perfect ants for these evil companies. Keep that ant in his terrarium so to speak. Im looking forward to them leaving Sky Harbor maybe teach them both a lesson.
> 
> It's all on you nobody else. I'm sitting on a grand right now, hope they don't steal it&#128530;&#128540;. Embarrassing for all parties involved


When U/L go bankrupt and your money is withheld for a decade don't get upset.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's sad you think that way. And you assume it is because they 'don't live within their means'.


Most RS drivers aren't bright enough to get a real job and believe they are entitled to more than they are. It is sick how much goober steals and treats us but yet we continue. I am so glad that I drive less than 20 hours a week and can quit anytime. Poor bastards that do this full time are so screwed! No skills to get a real gig. Pathetic

You all act surprised that people aren't getting paid! I am shocked at your surprise honestly. I don't trust goober with my money past my drive time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> You all act surprised that people aren't getting paid!


huh? Not me. Maybe you should count to 100 before replying? Will prevent embarrassment later. About the only thing I've posted about 'getting paid' is if you are on weekly DD there aren't any problems, with exception of a bank holiday on 'pay day'.

As to the rest: RS is an easy entrance to people who need it and it is kinda their last hope. For whatever reason. has nothing to do with IQ. You need a spa day to chill out, really. :biggrin:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> huh? Not me. Maybe you should count to 100 before replying? Will prevent embarrassment later. About the only thing I've posted about 'getting paid' is if you are on weekly DD there aren't any problems, with exception of a bank holiday on 'pay day'.
> 
> As to the rest: RS is an easy entrance to people who need it and it is kinda their last hope. For whatever reason. has nothing to do with IQ. You need a spa day to chill out, really. :biggrin:


I disagree. Full time driving=low IQ or lack of education. Can't fix stupid! And based on the really dumb shit posted on here. I am never embarrassed for anything I say. It is much better than some of the bullshit spewed by others.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Full time driving=low IQ or lack of education.


I"m detecting false outrage here. While I couldn't imagine doing RS full time more than few need to do it full time to make ends meet. That is stupid? Did you fall down recently and bump your head? You do you and everybody else will do them. 
Most likely an ID hopper. Can't handle the forum you do know where the exit sign is, yeah? tata


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

njn said:


> *Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid*
> 
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - It's a fare freeze. Some Sacramento-area Uber and Lyft drivers are saying they're not getting paid.
> 
> ...


Never had issues and I cash it every 80$ or so .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Uber DD hits my acct every Tuesday. Uber warns that a Monday holiday might delay pay a day which makes sense, but I don't think I've experienced that.
> 
> Lyft DD hits my acct every Wednesday. This week and last, owing to holidays, Lyft DD hit Thursday, and Lyft had sent an in-app heads up that this would happen.
> 
> ...


No fee if you cash out daily to Go Bank.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There are cab drivers who arnt any better lol.

One time at a gas station a cab driver shook me down for $5.00 so he would have enough gas to make it back to the shop and cash in his credit cards slips.
(This was in the days of crown Vics so emptying the tank in 12 hours was possible.)

The dude literally didn’t have enough cash to buy gas to make it back to the shop.

But I will admit he did pay his debt at shift change.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Yup I consider me being human trafficked the definition of a 1 star Rider and these winners know what they're doing when they don't cash tip on less than 10 mile rides & on x the tip not coming in the app so fvck off poof I never "share" oxygen or my ride with you again, you can get a different local driver destined to fail Everytime they can choose to ignore I warned them it's a human piece of trash that doesn't tip for subsidized human delivery but does tip for bottle/plate/pizza delivery of poison marked up 4000+%
> 
> If I couldn't afford a scooter car, didn't have friends family co-worker with cars I'd be buying $5 bills for $2 via an app and stealing from strangers too, get it how you live out here
> 
> ...


The Jury is dumbfounded. Humans being trafficked usually have no escape.
You have an escape mechanism on the very device that you are using to declare that you are a victim of human trafficking.
The Judge is hereby ordering you to delete the app. Case closed.



Fat Man said:


> I disagree. Full time driving=low IQ or lack of education. Can't fix stupid! And based on the really dumb shit posted on here. I am never embarrassed for anything I say. It is much better than some of the bullshit spewed by others.


The Jury has voted, 11 to 1, that you should be embarrassed by your demeaning posts.
The Jury has recommended that you find a forum for your employer, or if retired, your investment firm, and denigrate them instead of lashing out at drivers trying to make ends meet.
The Jury has voted, 12 to zero, and The Judge concurs; STFU, Go Away, and crawl back under the God forsaken rock you came from.
As an aside, The Court had a good laugh when The Bailiff mentioned the Troll word.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> The Jury is dumbfounded. Humans being trafficked usually have no escape.
> You have an escape mechanism on the very device that you are using to declare that you are a victim of human trafficking.
> The Judge is hereby ordering you to delete the app. Case closed.
> 
> ...


Labor trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

Blank contract is fraud coercion
Threatening punishing for cancels is duress

Not all slavery trafficking is force whips chains I didn't define the words

Labor is also human

If ride didn't cover my costs I was trafficked period, contract had illegal terms I couldn't agree if I wanted if I had the details I wouldn't of accepted it in 1985

Good day


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Hahaha, I wonder if I had anything to do with it.


Are you Darlene?

.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

goneubering said:


> You have nothing to worry about. Uber has Billions of $ in the bank.


Uber's IPO raised $9 billion, but Uber lost $5 billion of that in the first year after the IPO.

I wouldn't count on that money being there for very long.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Here's the deal: their formulas are dependent on credit car companies processing things on a normal business week cycle. They don't have the cash on hand to pay people out en masse on a night like NYE because all of the money is still tied up in credit card processing and they have to have certain amounts of money within accounts that generate interest. It's a financial six burner stove that has everything on full flame.
> 
> If memory serves me, the same thing happened on a smaller scale over Thanksgiving or Fourth of July--I can't remember which holiday.
> 
> They blame the banks. They try to play dumb. But it's a strategic brown out to keep the jalopy running.


It happens EVERY HOLIDAY for over two years


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.


sorry, are you forced to go online? Are you forced to stay online? Are you forced to take every single ping? Can you go offline on a whim?
Nope, no force or coercion. Free will. The biggest benefit of a job with easy entrance ability.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sorry, are you forced to go online? Are you forced to stay online? Are you forced to take every single ping? Can you go offline on a whim?
> Nope, no force or coercion. Free will. The biggest benefit of a job with easy entrance ability.


Coercion is the blank contract & or the illegal term in the contract if it requires labor to work at a loss, for free, or for a wage less than minimum wage after costs.

Coercion = force = fraud = manipulation = deception = = = why they have neruo scientists, game develepors, other geeky coward criminals bloating the app with worthless garbage like snacks, badges, Starbuck coupons, stars, quests, "bonuses rewards" and send blank contracts

For the sole purpose into defrauding labor into providing free laborwhich is coercion

Hence why being sued banned by every locale tired off their blantant violation of the law & Uber eats & Cali drivers are starting to get the details of their contracts

It wouldnt be an issue if all contracts paid a legal wage over costs but for some reason they get away with 90+% of them being attempts to human traffic me & insult my intelligence/ 3rd grade math skills

I wouldn't accept a contract to deliver 1-500+ pounds 1-10 miles in the next 20 minutes for $3-4 gross in 1985 & I was still in grade school by the time I was in highschool in the 90s I still wouldn't

I'm not a child I don't work for free or illegal wages, I ignore or cancel every illegal contract they send me hopefully soon that will end & it's just me ignoring 90+% of rides without playing or concerning myself with these silly games & fraud

If drivers still want 3-8 McChickens for 2-4 McChicken in cost least it'll be their choice haha apparently eats drivers still accepting orders out of the 1000 I've ignored only 1 would of better minimum wage









That's free will oh this fare pays me $3 & will take me 20-30 minutes where I'll be 10-30 minutes away from where I need to be. O.k. ignore lol not here's this blank contract drive 1-10 miles to get the details on your own dime, once you get there and riders are in your property start trip, find out it requires free labor, lose money in the ride, risk physical altercation by asking pax to GTFO, risk being fired for cancelling or getting 1 starred, choice are lose $2 cancel risk termination, lose $2-4+ service ride risk termination because they can still rate you, then wait 1 minute to 2+ hours for another request...

Datz illegal periodt

This not a game show me the details of my contract per my rights since your incapable of sending me legal requests, any attempt to trick or defraud me into working for free is human trafficking as much as it's ride "sharing" & I'm their "partner"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Will u be happy when in California All drivers see full ping info? Yes or no.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I disagree. Full time driving=low IQ or lack of education. Can't fix stupid! And based on the really dumb shit posted on here. I am never embarrassed for anything I say. It is much better than some of the bullshit spewed by others.


People do this full-time for various reasons. I was a full-time driver and I have a master's degree. I've done what I've had to do to pay my bills, as have many others.

No one who works should be shamed. Please look within yourself to find what is lacking. When people feel the need to put others down, it's because they aren't secure in themselves.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> I disagree. Full time driving=low IQ or lack of education. Can't fix stupid! And based on the really dumb shit posted on here. I am never embarrassed for anything I say. It is much better than some of the bullshit spewed by others.


Are you really that stupid or do you practice being stupid in this forum.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid or do you practice being stupid in this forum.


Not everyone can be as smart as you, Petey. &#128512;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Not everyone can be as smart as you, Petey. &#128512;


I'm always smarter then Lump o Lard &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm always smarter then Lump o Lard &#128541;


I think it's a tie. Truly smart people don't do name calling. This isn't a K5 forum, after all.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid or do you practice being stupid in this forum.


Wow fat man is quite a character. I have a MBA and worked as a retail store manager (NM) for 23 years. I speak 4 languages and I am not stupid . Just because you drive Uber it does not make you dumb or ignorant.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I've been an RS OP for 4 years and have never used insapay once and NEVER will. It's sad that most RS dtivers dont know how too live within their means.
> But then again these are the perfect ants for these evil companies. Keep that ant in his terrarium so to speak. Im looking forward to them leaving Sky Harbor maybe teach them both a lesson.
> 
> It's all on you nobody else. I'm sitting on a grand right now, hope they don't steal it&#128530;&#128540;. Embarrassing for all parties involved


I've never used instant pay before GOBANK was a thing. Now I use Instapay because it is FREE to use and I save 5% on gas if I use my UberPro debit card. I keep about a week's worth of gas money in my GoBANK account



SHalester said:


> it's sad you think that way. And you assume it is because they 'don't live within their means'.


A lot of people confuse necessities with luxuries. They insist on living in a nice place when they cannot afford it. They eat out all the time. Some people are in a situation they can't easily get out of, but it is usually because they made bad mistakes in the past getting themselves into debt or they give birth to kids they don't have the means to support. I've had at least $10,000 in the bank since not long after I got my first job that paid $10/hr.

When I worked W2 jobs I've often heard my coworkers rant about how they can't make ends meet, while they have a Starbucks Latte and Burger King meal in front of them, and they just told me a story a few hours ago about how they went out drinking the other night! I often have pax complain they can't make ends meet... and they're taking an Uber trip which by their description sounds entirely unnecessary.

I've ordered 1 Uber in my life, and that was to help my friend get to work when her car broke down and I couldn't pick her up as promised because I got an unexpected long trip to another city. I don't consider myself wealthy enough to afford regular Uber rides or Starbucks. For a short time I had a job that paid $25/hr and that was enough to maybe spend a little on luxuries, especially for social occasions, but even then I was more cautious than most folks that make half that wage.

Many people are also tragically, really bad at math. I had a person explain they were thinking of moving from one place in town to another because the rent was $400 per month cheaper, and the plan was to use the savings to order Lyft rides into town each day. I divided the $400 rent savings by 30 days ($13.33), and determined this person could NOT afford to order a Lyft even ONE way for the supposed rent savings. I expected to get some answer about how they wouldn't use Lyft every day... instead the person seemed shocked by my explanation and thanked me for the math. Now if they were going to take the bus instead, maybe their idea would have worked. I was simply astounded the person had not previously thought this math through.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> A lot of people confuse necessities with luxuries.


It is an assumption that those drivers who 'cash out' vs waiting a week for DD are living beyond their means. No doubt a percent of all workers do. A good example is a very very nice car driving into an apartment building. Well, pretty good idea where their money goes vs saving to buy. 
BUT for RS there can be many reasons why they are driving vs having a w2 job. We aren't speaking of luxuries but simple and basic needs. 
The lack of compassion in these forums is sometimes astounding. All kinds chose RS for various reasons. Me, being honest, it's more about time than $$. But I do understand those who different situations and have compassion for them. As somebody who post over and over 'it's a bridge, not a destination'. A lot of truth to that.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> It is an assumption that those drivers who 'cash out' vs waiting a week for DD are living beyond their means. No doubt a percent of all workers do. A good example is a very very nice car driving into an apartment building. Well, pretty good idea where their money goes vs saving to buy.
> BUT for RS there can be many reasons why they are driving vs having a w2 job. We aren't speaking of luxuries but simple and basic needs.
> The lack of compassion in these forums is sometimes astounding. All kinds chose RS for various reasons. Me, being honest, it's more about time than $$. But I do understand those who different situations and have compassion for them. As somebody who post over and over 'it's a bridge, not a destination'. A lot of truth to that.....


In my opinion, spending over $3000 for a commuting car is a luxury. I wouldn't even spend that much except my cars are tools used for Uber and cars cheaper than that typically do not qualify for the platform. When you say NICE car do you refer to a high end luxury car? Compared to my UberX car, almost any car is a "nice" car. Many people insist on buying a "new" car or buying a car that is top-rated for safety, or has 4 wheel drive, and other such things, when they don't need any of that stuff.

One person's basic needs is another person's luxuries. Why is it that when I visit a person on food stamps, they always have a nicer car than me, have a large screen TV with Netflix running on it, beer bottles and soft drink cans are scattered about as well as cigarette butts and a strong smell of marijuana emanating from the place?

Show me a person who has a job who can't make ends meet who is in a very basic accommodation, with a car at least ten years old, who doesn't buy alcohol, tobacco, marijuana, or other drugs, and never eats out and maybe I'll have some sympathy. But almost every person, other than a few disabled elderly folks with medical issues, who have told me their financial woes lives in more luxury than I am accustomed to. In my opinion anyone who struggles to pay the bills while buying alcohol and tobacco is an ADDICT, which is sad in itself, but not the fault of society for paying them too low. Their fault for getting themselves hooked in the first place.

If you have a job and can't afford even basic rent where you live, you should also consider moving somewhere else. If you graduated from an Ivy League school you can probably afford to live in the bay area. But there isn't a wall around the bay area forcing people to stay there.

To me, it seems like, short of paying unexpected medical bills, I should have no problem to pay all of my bills on time even if I just had a minimum wage job.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

njn said:


> *Thousands Of Rideshare Drivers In US Reportedly Not Getting Paid*
> 
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - It's a fare freeze. Some Sacramento-area Uber and Lyft drivers are saying they're not getting paid.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------

This article was written on Jan 1, 2020. Very possibly the funds they are trying to get are caught in the bank system because they are closed. I have had no problems with Lyft .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Show me a person who has a job who can't make ends meet who is in a very basic accommodation, with a car at least ten years old, who doesn't buy alcohol, tobacco, marijuana, or other drugs, and never eats out and maybe I'll have some sympathy. But almost every person, other than a few disabled elderly folks with medical issues, who have told me their financial woes lives in more luxury than I am accustomed to. In my opinion anyone who struggles to pay the bills while buying alcohol and tobacco is an ADDICT, which is sad in itself, but not the fault of society for paying them too low. Their fault for getting themselves hooked in the first place.


There were some really bad weeks doing these gigs f/t, where it was a struggle. And I did more than 40hrs/wk. You can't generalize so much. Many people are struggling, but they're not telling you.

I don't use drugs, don't drink and no longer smoke. I don't go out to dinner in my city, unless you call Culver's twice a month dinner. I'd use my cash tips for that. When I'm up north, I may go to dinner but haven't done that in months, and that was a cheap meal. I have no cable, no home internet, use my phone as a hotspot I don't shop. I don't have credit cards anymore, paid them off and closed it. Everything I bought was paid in cash for the last several years.

I did have a car more than 10 years old. But I had 6k in car repairs in one year. While the car I bought is newer, it's 6 years old because I wanted a break from seeing my mechanic so much. I also put cash down.

I live very simply, and because I was always working for crap pay, I didn't have much of a social life, except to visit friends or go up north. We have BBQ's, campfires or go boating/swimming on the lake. My main activities are hiking in nature, reading and spending too much time here. I also hate winter, so less to do now.

Even before my life took a drastic change years ago, I didn't look down upon others. My last professional job was working with those 55+ who needed help finding a new job/career. I also worked with low-income people in other capacities. I grew up poor and it's helped me realize there were others worse off and to be grateful for what I have

Be thankful for the roof over your head, the food in your stomach and a car to drive. You are better off than most.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my opinion, spending over $3000 for a commuting car is a luxury. I wouldn't even spend that much except my cars are tools used for Uber and cars cheaper than that typically do not qualify for the platform. When you say NICE car do you refer to a high end luxury car? Compared to my UberX car, almost any car is a "nice" car. Many people insist on buying a "new" car or buying a car that is top-rated for safety, or has 4 wheel drive, and other such things, when they don't need any of that stuff.
> 
> One person's basic needs is another person's luxuries. Why is it that when I visit a person on food stamps, they always have a nicer car than me, have a large screen TV with Netflix running on it, beer bottles and soft drink cans are scattered about as well as cigarette butts and a strong smell of marijuana emanating from the place?
> 
> ...


100% agree. This is truth and people dont want to hear it. Besides those very few exceptions, there is always a way, make it happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I cash out any time I get to $200 just in case they try to pull this
> 
> 
> they are freezing payments for certain rides and claiming fraud or some crap


Uber KNOWS FRAUD.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I think it's a tie. Truly smart people don't do name calling. This isn't a K5 forum, after all.


&#128514; that may be true, but it's so much fun annoying LARD BUTT


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber KNOWS FRAUD.


UBER = FRAUD


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Will u be happy when in California All drivers see full ping info? Yes or no.


No I'll be happy in my market when I see full ping info

Me me me
Self preservation brogrammed into the app innovation disruption. Lol

Stop trying to trick me it's insulting I'm not dumb or desperate so if I get there and it's less than $10 or leaves me in a situation I'm an hour from home with no compensation I'm going to cancel while waving at they now mad azzes the 96% who fail won't or don't but I will almost every time and I have the right to act like the donkey you feel I am

$3-4 is beyond illegal and insulting, I say 10 I'd probably accept 8 which is still basically just what they charging so it's calculated wage theft

I don't run my business at a loss

The option to ignore or cancel is my right with no threat or punishments

I get my details I guarantee y'all won't see me know mo I'll be banking like a 500 a day lady of the evening till the Ponzi crumbles I'll be happy with 1 month of details LMAO

Da fuc I look like delivering someone for a taco y'all children too funny

My error was corrected in about 5 hours, bs email apologies free cash outs till the 9th

1st payment issue with instant pay in the 2ish years I've been using it, took 3 years for weekly pay "glitch" so next year round this time it'll be brogrammed in & they can blame it on holiday volume

Don't trust them with a dime unfortunately


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Will u be happy when in California All drivers see full ping info? Yes or no.


Yes!! Hopefully soon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Yes!! Hopefully soon.


me too. Each day I hope and each day hope dies a bit. :confusion: :speechless:


----------



## Eddyles (Jan 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> me too. Each day I hope and each day hope dies a bit. :confusion: :speechless:


Everything in life take time that what i learn when you plant and water it the seed its take very long time to grow


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> No I'll be happy in my market when I see full ping info


sorry, should have included when YOU get it. So the answer is YES you will be more inclined to be happy. yay Well, if Uber is on schedule that will be by mid January or sooner......if one believes the Uber tease email of 12/3.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Labor trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.
> 
> Blank contract is fraud coercion
> Threatening punishing for cancels is duress
> ...


The Court responds; Throw off your chains. Delete the apps. Become free by your own volition. Free at last.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I've never used instant pay before GOBANK was a thing. Now I use Instapay because it is FREE to use and I save 5% on gas if I use my UberPro debit card. I keep about a week's worth of gas money in my GoBANK account
> 
> A lot of people confuse necessities with luxuries. They insist on living in a nice place when they cannot afford it. They eat out all the time. Some people are in a situation they can't easily get out of, but it is usually because they made bad mistakes in the past getting themselves into debt or they give birth to kids they don't have the means to support. I've had at least $10,000 in the bank since not long after I got my first job that paid $10/hr.
> 
> ...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> The Court responds; Throw off your chains. Delete the apps. Become free by your own volition. Free at last.


Nah I'll let the courts force them to stop violating labor laws & human rights I like my $50+ an hour I don't like 90+%; f the app attempting to human traffic me & someone from farther away is servicing those requests & they have rights as well

Buh bye I won't see you Kno mo either a child or shill


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Wow.
> 
> *"As soon as we log off, we're supposed to be paid," said one driver.*


Have never, ever heard, or expected, that you're paid as soon as you log off. Know they have this instant pay thing, which I've never utilized.

Am sure the instant pay is not mandatory, for the rideshare companies. However, fairly certain the weekly deposit would be.

And yes, could see the companies "messing'" with instant pay.


----------



## SirSyl (Apr 6, 2017)

worthless news,bogus claim. Instant pay is not mandatory its just a perk or bonus feature. lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And yes, could see the companies "messing'" with instant pay


very doubtful. wild speculation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> very doubtful. wild speculation.


That's what this forum does best!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> That's what this forum does best!!


yeah, some more than others. and some confuse their baseless opinions as facts.
:meh:


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Whew..
> 
> Thankfully i got my $44 i made off uber NYE.


I'll be waiting on bated breath for the $25 I made yesterday...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lawyers are expensive.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> That was true for 3 years untill it wasn't & they held 1500 for a week and lied to me everyday telling me next day next day
> 
> So for 2 years I cash out every $50+ or 1-2 rides on principal alone, the .50 is easy to tack on at this airport every ride I can add $3-12 dollars per airport ride depending on cash tip & deportment of course
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to move on from Uber.

UBER ROCKS!
&#128513;


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nah I'll let the courts force them to stop violating labor laws & human rights I like my $50+ an hour I don't like 90+%; f the app attempting to human traffic me & someone from farther away is servicing those requests & they have rights as well
> 
> Buh bye I won't see you Kno mo either a child or shill


The Jury thinks $50 per hour is a great achievement but would like to know how you calculate that figure.
Is that gross or net?
Is it from pickup to drop off?
Is it from acceptance to drop off?
Does it exclude time waiting while cherry picking?
Is it from leaving your home base to returning to your home base?
Does it include time spent recordkeeping, (i.e., mileage, etc., for tax returns?)
Does it include time spent cleaning, topping off fluids and generally maintaining your vehicle?
The Judge determines her hourly rate every week by using the home base to home base model, plus all the other time consuming activities needed to run a small business. (The Judge is also fanatical about the miles driven per dollars earned ratio. She also calculates this from home to return, including all dead-head miles.)
The Court is curious how other drivers and couriers calculate their hourly rate and their miles to dollars rate. The Court would be thankful for any information provided



troothequalstroll said:


> Nah I'll let the courts force them to stop violating labor laws & human rights I like my $50+ an hour I don't like 90+%; f the app attempting to human traffic me & someone from farther away is servicing those requests & they have rights as well
> 
> Buh bye I won't see you Kno mo either a child or shill


As an aside, The Court has decided that even though you are using lower case letters in your posts, it seems that you are yelling or screaming.
If you are using the same tone with Driver Support, it is no wonder that they may not want to help you resolve important issues.
The Court has never revealed any proprietary strategies or tactics except one. Treat Driver Support and Hub personnel with dignity and respect. If that does not work, then try again with other personnel. Eventually you will achieve an acceptable resolution to your problems.

Invisible, if you happen to read this post, need to return to Uber for financial reasons and have put aside your disgust towards Uber for their despicable actions towards you, be persistent and you will eventually prevail.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

Nearly two years earning with Lyft app and haven't had a problem with them withholding pay. I started using Express Pay after the pay cut so that they can no longer use my idle earnings for investment. I love hitting that CASH OUT button--even if I have to pay .50 cents per transaction--I feel so satisfied!


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Uber DD hits my acct every Tuesday. Uber warns that a Monday holiday might delay pay a day which makes sense, but I don't think I've experienced that.
> 
> Lyft DD hits my acct every Wednesday. This week and last, owing to holidays, Lyft DD hit Thursday, and Lyft had sent an in-app heads up that this would happen.
> 
> ...


When you leave your money in their account they use it for expenses and investments. That's fine when there is a dividend or premium paid for the use of that money. But when there is not, why should I allow them to make even more money off me?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lady WaWa said:


> When you leave your money in their account they use it for expenses and investments. That's fine when there is a dividend or premium paid for the use of that money. But when there is not, why should I allow them to make even more money off me?


They have every right to hold, and use, your money. Ever heard of the "float"? That's where business earns interest off your money.

Guess what? They all do it. All companies. Great way to increase corporate earnings. I STRONGLY support this.

In fact, I think Uber should discontinue the "cash out" feature in order to increase profits.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> They have every right to hold, and use, your money. Ever heard of the "float"? That's where business earns interest off your money.
> 
> Guess what? They all do it. All companies. Great way to increase corporate earnings. I STRONGLY support this.
> 
> ...


Some drivers need the daily cash out for various reasons. Just sayin &#128563;&#128580;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Some drivers need the daily cash out for various reasons. Just sayin &#128563;&#128580;


Very few, if any, companies pay on a daily basis. Uber/Lyft have, absolutely, zero obligation to offer daily "cash out".

It's merely an added benefit. Not at all mandatory. Personally, surprised they have it. And am positive it'll be phased out sooner or later.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> They have every right to hold, and use, your money. Ever heard of the "float"? That's where business earns interest off your money.
> 
> Guess what? They all do it. All companies. Great way to increase corporate earnings. I STRONGLY support this.
> 
> ...


Yes I know they have the right [I wasn't born yesterday]. I lost A LOT of earnings recently due to the cutbacks after they went public. Do they care if I can make my payments? Should I care what goes 'down' with them while I'm making $8.43 an hour? Are you kidding me? Do they care about punishing me for turning down rides that are not in my best interest or safe? The Signup agreement was and still is "DRIVE WHENEVER YOU WANT". They are breaching the sign up agreement. When and if they start paying premium ride share earnings to the drivers I will happily allow them to use my earnings on a weekly basis. Until then <dot dot dot> I will happily divest elsewhere. I didn't even get a warning that ride challenges were ending. Nada nothing. I'm talking about going from a reasonable and consistent $25 hr average to a splattering of an unacceptable $10 an hour average!! I drive XL too!! I've been giving them free amp advertising for nearly two years too! Do you know how expensive target marketing is? I would love to have my amp blaring in all these small towns they send me to. I really would. Can't do it for less than premium prices though. It's not my fault people chose to live in outer-ring suburbia where transportation is not abundant. They need to pay the premium and Lyft needs to pass that on to the drivers!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lady WaWa said:


> Yes I know they have the right [I wasn't born yesterday]. I lost A LOT of earnings recently due to the cutbacks after they went public. Do they care if I can make my payments? Should I care what goes 'down' with them while I'm making $8.43 an hour? Are you kidding me? Do they care about punishing me for turning down rides that I do not feel are in my best interest or safety? The Signup agreement was and still is "DRIVE WHENEVER YOU WANT". They are breaching the sign up agreement. When and if they start paying premium ride share earnings to the drivers I will happily allow them to use my earnings on a weekly basis. Until then <dot dot dot> I will happily invest elsewhere. I didn't even get a warning that ride challenges were ending. Nada nothing. I'm talking about going from a reasonable and consistent $25 hr average to a splattering of an unacceptable $10 an hour average!! I drive XL too!! I've been giving them free amp advertising for nearly two years too! Do you know how expensive target marketing is? I would love to have my amp blaring in all these small towns they send me to. I really would. Can't do it for less than premium prices though. It's not my fault people chose to live in outer-ring suburbia where transportation is not abundant. They need to pay the premium and Lyft needs to pass that on to the drivers!


Best not to respond to trolls. This guy is king troll. Always trying to start shit. Dont feed the troll !


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lady WaWa said:


> Yes I know they have the right [I wasn't born yesterday]. I lost A LOT of earnings recently due to the cutbacks after they went public. Do they care if I can make my payments? Should I care what goes 'down' with them while I'm making $8.43 an hour? Are you kidding me? Do they care about punishing me for turning down rides that are not in my best interest or safe? The Signup agreement was and still is "DRIVE WHENEVER YOU WANT". They are breaching the sign up agreement. When and if they start paying premium ride share earnings to the drivers I will happily allow them to use my earnings on a weekly basis. Until then <dot dot dot> I will happily divest elsewhere. I didn't even get a warning that ride challenges were ending. Nada nothing. I'm talking about going from a reasonable and consistent $25 hr average to a splattering of an unacceptable $10 an hour average!! I drive XL too!! I've been giving them free amp advertising for nearly two years too! Do you know how expensive target marketing is? I would love to have my amp blaring in all these small towns they send me to. I really would. Can't do it for less than premium prices though. It's not my fault people chose to live in outer-ring suburbia where transportation is not abundant. They need to pay the premium and Lyft needs to pass that on to the drivers!


Yes, the old days, a few years back, were better. However, as in all industries, free market forces always prevail.

Just the way it is.



Lady WaWa said:


> Yes I know they have the right [I wasn't born yesterday]. I lost A LOT of earnings recently due to the cutbacks after they went public. Do they care if I can make my payments? Should I care what goes 'down' with them while I'm making $8.43 an hour? Are you kidding me? Do they care about punishing me for turning down rides that are not in my best interest or safe? The Signup agreement was and still is "DRIVE WHENEVER YOU WANT". They are breaching the sign up agreement. When and if they start paying premium ride share earnings to the drivers I will happily allow them to use my earnings on a weekly basis. Until then <dot dot dot> I will happily divest elsewhere. I didn't even get a warning that ride challenges were ending. Nada nothing. I'm talking about going from a reasonable and consistent $25 hr average to a splattering of an unacceptable $10 an hour average!! I drive XL too!! I've been giving them free amp advertising for nearly two years too! Do you know how expensive target marketing is? I would love to have my amp blaring in all these small towns they send me to. I really would. Can't do it for less than premium prices though. It's not my fault people chose to live in outer-ring suburbia where transportation is not abundant. They need to pay the premium and Lyft needs to pass that on to the drivers!


In fact have never worked, in even one single industry, where similar free market forces didn't change the game.

Nothing going on here that's one bit different.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and the roll out continues:


----------

